# Who makes undies smaller than a 2T?



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

My girl wears size 12 mo and is out of diapers. I can alter the 2T if I need to (and I do know those swim on her because my 3.5 year old wears that size), but I'd rather just buy a pack if there is such a thing. A quick google search yeilded nothing.


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

with my little little man i bought the size 2t and washed them in hot water and put them in the dryer, they shrank to fit


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I started a thread in this forum just a couple weeks ago asking the same thing. The only suggestion I got that actually seemed to have smaller than 2T was Hannah Anderson (sorry, no link--I'm sure you can Google it). The poster said she'd had really good luck with them, but I decided they were just too pricey for our budget. I got 2Ts for DS, and although they won't actually contain any #2 accidents (major leg gaps), they will stay on DS's waist.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Target sells toddler underwear (sold in the baby aisle, not the kid underwear).

My daughter also wears greendog underwear I got at Macy's. I think it's still size 2T or something, but the weight ranges are much lower.

And yeah, like the PP, it's usually 100% cotton, so it will shrink in the wash.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you have any of the diaper covers that came with dresses? I found that you can put the way smaller sizes, like 3-6 month or 6-9 month on a small toddler to use as underwear. When my son was right around 2 years, I put some really cute plaid pants on him that were 3-6 month size from Gymboree. They made adorable long shorts on him. All those baby clothes are made for diapers, so eliminate the diaper and you go can way down in sizes.


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! I tried my older daughter's undies (definitely shrunk at this point) and they fall right off my little one. She's well under 20 pounds and very narrow so I'll check out these other suggestions.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I got DS some trainers on amazon a few years ago. the brand is "luvable friends" that are 18 mos. HTH


----------



## mrscookie (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.theecstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=198&products_id=1367

I got these and they fit my very skinny little boy at 15 months or so. They are Under the Nile tiny undies at the EC store.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought some 4t low rider undies and then I just took them in at the sides. They were low enough through the rise and when I took them in at the side it really shrunk down the leg holes. The ones I have are from Sears. I also made some and bought a couple of more expensive brands. I love the fit of petit lieu and my absolute favorite, though way WAY too expensive are made by katvig. But they're like 10$ a pair, but have held up the best of all dd's underwear and were the smallest that I could find. Gap/oshkosh are not that bad, they are big but not as bad as most other brands (old navy I found to be much larger than gap). I also know that H&M carries underwear that's marked as 18months, but I found those were larger than gap out of the package so I never bought them, but they might shrink a lot.

Good luck! Dd was only 18lbs when she pl'd so I know the pain of finding tiny underwear in a world where many stores don't carry underwear below a 4t.


----------



## Caterina (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know where you live, but I found amazingly small underpants at H&M for my girl. She was 15 months and only about 18 lbs. when she was done with diapers. H&M had a 1-2 years size and their sizing runs pretty small. And the best part was they were around $10-12 for a 6-pack.


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, we just got an H&M. I'm trying that. Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My kids all potty trained before 2, so this was an issue for us, too. I also found that it was a bigger problem with girl undies than boy undies--that this elastic at the top seemed to help keep them up, somehow.

We got Gerber training undies (they used to be available everywhere, but when I bought more a year ago, I had to order them online). I bought the plain white ones and hand-dyed them into a rainbow of colors, and they're super-cute (I think). Plus they're more absorbent, in case of "close calls" or whatever.

The other place we've had luck is on Etsy--there's a seller who makes really cute boxer brief-style undies for boys and girls, and we've bought a lot from her. Here's a link to her shop.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I just got a pair of handmedown undies that came from the childrens place that fit my supersmall 22lber like a glove.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

the Potty Scotty/Potty Patty brand trainers come down to 12mo size. From what I hear they are like the Gerber trainers, soft cloth undies that are just a little thicker through the crotch.


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

Ds1 was a tiny 15mo when we moved into unders and the Gerber 100% cotton underwear (not the trainers with a plastic outer shell) fit great and really lasted! Hw wore them 1year + and they are still in great shape.

We bought them at JCPenny's and also found their Wee Essentials line to fit his slim build pretty well.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I second diaper covers that go on under dresses. Half of DD's "underwear" are her old diaper covers which she never wore to begin with anyway. They fit great. She's 3T now and is wearing her 18mo diaper covers, so try for about 6 month size, maybe.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

I've found that the boy short style girls underwear fits smaller than the typical stuff. My dd wears 2T in bikini underwear and 4T in boyshort underwear (she's 24 months and about 27 lbs). She PL'd at 19 months and wore the boy short style in 2T.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Gerber training pants, which are basically just thick underwear, come in 18-month size. They're inexpensive, which is nice. My 3.5 year old is still wearing hers, but we got them before she was a year old, and they fit her then, too. She also fit into 2T underpants then, and she's skinny. Some brands might run smaller or stretchier in the 2T size, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.


----------

